# CBR Community  > Comics Should Be Good >  "Remember How Hal Jordan Was Cool With Coast City Blowing Up?" & More Dropped Plots

## CBR News

CSBG has an archive of notable comic book plots that were later dropped, like how Green Lantern was fine with mayhem... until he so wasn't.


_Full article here._

----------


## pogofan

> CSBG has an archive of notable comic book plots that were later dropped, like how Green Lantern was fine with mayhem... until he so wasn't.
> 
> 
> _Full article here._



Link now just goes to the CBR homepage.

----------


## L.R Johansson

> Link now just goes to the CBR homepage.


Yah. How does one access this article? It sounds absolutely hilarious! = )

----------


## Brian Cronin

Here's the Hal Jordan article in question: 

https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-h...of-coast-city/

-Brian

----------


## L.R Johansson

> Here's the Hal Jordan article in question: 
> 
> https://www.cbr.com/abandoned-love-h...of-coast-city/
> 
> -Brian


Oh my...! 

Cheers for the link, Brian.

----------

